# RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?



## iXoDeZ (27. Januar 2017)

*RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?*

Guten Tag,

Dank der derzeit guten Preise hab ich mir zum Aufrüsten einen 8GB-Riegel Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-RAM geholt. Dieser ist jetzt mit zwei 4GB-Riegel desselben RAMs in meinem PC verbaut. Da ich mich nicht ganz so gut auskenne, wollte ich einmal fragen, ob die Belegung so optimal ist.

RAM-Steckplatz 1 (auf dem Mainboard von der CPU aus gesehen): nichts
RAM-Steckplatz 2: 4GB
RAM-Steckplatz 3: 8GB
RAM-Steckplatz 4: 4GB

Es handelt sich beim Mainboard um ein Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3. Die zusätzlichen 8GB sind vom PC problemlos erkannt worden und laufen laut CPU-Z im Dual Channel. Die Belegung der Bänke laut CPU-Z sieht so aus:

Slot 1: -
Slot 2: 4GB
Slot 3: 8GB
Slot 4: 4GB

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob das alles so passt, oder ob noch irgendwas umgesteckt werden muss, damit es besser läuft.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Gast20170724 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?*

Hast du schon ins Handbuch des Mainboards geguckt?


----------



## iXoDeZ (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?*

Dem Handbuch zufolge sind dann jetzt 8GB (2x4) in einem Channel und die anderen 8 (1x8) in dem anderen. Das müsste dann doch so passen oder?


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?*

Wenn CPU-Z Dual Channel anzeigt, dann ist doch alles gut...


----------



## amdahl (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?*

CPU-Z würde auch bei asymmetrischem dual-channel einen dual-channel Betrieb anzeigen. Es unterscheidet da nicht.
Wenn laut Handbuch jetzt auf beiden Kanälen die gleiche Speichermenge steckt ist aber alles in Ordnung.


----------



## claster17 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?*

Ich glaube, dass 0|8|4|4 die richtige Belegung für vollwertigen Dualchannel wäre.


----------



## iXoDeZ (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?*

Okay, dann passt es, der Speicher ist gleichmäßig verteilt. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## HunterChief (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?*

hi,
so wie IXoDeZ es anfangs beschrieben hat ist es NICHT optimal. Dies entspricht im ersten Speicherkanal 4gb und im zweiten Channel 12 gb.
Somit finden nur ein Teil der Speicherzugriffe im schnellen dual-Modus statt, auch ein ein asymetrischer DualChannel wird von CPU-Z als dual angezeigt..  

Genau wie claster17 es ausführt wären in jeden Channel 8 gb verbaut, was dem Optimum entspricht.

Gruß


----------



## amdahl (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?*

Hmmm dann schauen wir mal stellvertretend für den TE ins Handbuch:


> Channel A: DDR3_4, DDR3_2
> 
> Channel B: DDR3_3, DDR3_1


Von links nach rechts kommen auf diesem Board die Slots 4,2,3,1

Daraus ergibt sich unter Anderem folgende Möglichkeit es richtig zu machen:
den 8GB-DIMM in Slot 3 (den dritten von links, oder einfach mal aufs Board schauen da sind die Nummern aufgedruckt)
Die 4GB-DIMMs in Slot 4 und 2 (Nummer 1 und 2 von links)


----------



## markusr221 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?*

Die Channel Beschreibung ist im Handbuch eindeutig. Aber habt ihr euch da Bild darunter angeschaut? Widerspricht sich das nicht mit der oberen Beschreibung?


----------



## amdahl (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?*

Welcher Beschreibung? Dir ist klar dass die Hersteller nicht jede mögliche Konfiguration ins Handbuch drucken um keine Verwirrung zu stiften?


----------



## markusr221 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut Beschreibung:

Channel A: 4 + 2
Channel B: 3 + 1

Laut Abbildung:

entweder 2 + 1 oder 4 + 3

Oder liegt der Fehler bei mir?


----------



## amdahl (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?*

Ich denke schon. Hier geht es nicht um 2 identische DIMMs sondern um 3 mit verschiedenen Kapazitäten.


----------



## iXoDeZ (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Bänke richtig besetzt?*

Hab jetzt mal sowohl meine Konfiguration, als auch die von amdahl vorgeschlagene mit dem Aida64 Memory Benchmark getestet. Wie auf den angehängten Screenshots zu erkennen ist, ist meine Konfiguration erheblich langsamer. Ich hatte es wohl also tatsächlich falsch gemacht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

